# طباعة الالواح الالكترونية



## السديم (21 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

هل من تطبيقات CNC طباعة على الالواح الالكترونية؟


طباعة على لوحة الالكترونية

ما هي نوعها ,سعرها ؟


----------



## السديم (23 ديسمبر 2007)

ياشباب 
وينكم هل من مجيب؟


----------



## وليد الحديدي (26 ديسمبر 2007)

أخي ياريت توضح استفسارك أكثر ، هل المطلوب ماكنة مثل التي في الصورة ؟


----------



## السديم (27 ديسمبر 2007)

نعم اخوي وليد


----------



## وليد الحديدي (27 ديسمبر 2007)

طيب شنو المواصفات اللي تريدها بالماكنة ، يعني أبعاد المشغولة ، و بأي مكان تريدها ؟


----------



## ادور (4 يناير 2008)

رائع رائع 
مشكوررررررررررر 
لكم التقدم


----------

